# Ethyl Maltol



## ET (4/12/13)

aka candy floss / cotton candy flavour. read about this in the same thread where i saw the vinegar/lemon juice thing. i want some  wonder if we can get it at pharmacies or else if anyone locally has some or cotton candy flavour

Ethyl Maltol is a very pleasant smelling chemical that is used as a flavorant for the food, beverage, tobacco, and fragrance industry. Ethyl Maltol can be described as having notes of caramelized sugar or cotton candy.
Ethyl Maltol can sweeten/soften sharp flavors in liquid, especially tobacco absolute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

another post from a topic on ecig forum

Ethyl Maltol takes some playing with to get your personal taste right, just like anything else.

I use it alot with tobaccos. In the 1-2% range youll find that it doesnt really add much sweetness. Rather it helps to smooth out and blend flavors together. Reducing the sharp overtones and helping to blend them more with any undertones. Btw, imo it helps eliminate some of the steeping time on tobaccos because normally we would wait for those harsher overtones to calm down on their own over time and blend in. Thats my take on it.

As an overall sweetner I have yet to use it past the 5% mark and it doesnt sweeten as well as sucralose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (4/12/13)

denizenx said:


> another post from a topic on ecig forum
> 
> Ethyl Maltol takes some playing with to get your personal taste right, just like anything else.
> 
> ...


 
Is this a locally available ingredient denizen? Or did you have to import?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (4/12/13)

You can buy it in crystal form from Perfumers Apprentice.
A little bit goes a LOOOONG way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

no i have not tried it yet, want to though. apart from having a wee bit of a sweet tooth, the bit about where it gives your vape juice more body is what i want to try and test. i'm just putting it out there in case someone here can get hold of some crystals locally, or even just cotton candy flavouring which is the same stuff just mixed with pg/vg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (4/12/13)

Thanks Crafty. Anyone got some 'spare' they are looking to part with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (4/12/13)

Denizen closest I have tried is the Bubble Gum flavour of topQ, which reminds me of kiddies tooth paste, because of the minty under flavour, however the synthetic bubble gum type flavour could be cotton candy like by itself

(Sorry for double post!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (31/1/14)

@denizenx We have the candy floss concentrate made with ethyl maltol in stock if you are still looking for some.
http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/candy-floss-concentrated-e-liquid-flavour/


----------

